# Baycox for coccidia?



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

I have been using Sulmet for my coccidia prevention, but I was looking around and saw where someone mentioned Baycox. It is expensive ($50 a bottle at the site I was looking at), but says you only have to use it one day instead of 5. And looks like it might be more effective too. Which seems like it might be worth the added $$, since a bottle would last a lot longer giving only one dose.

Does anyone use this for their goats? What is the dosage? Have you been happy with the results?

Thanks!


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

It kills ALL stages of coccidia with one dose. The only site I've found that sells it was in Australia. If you know of else where please share. I am interested in trying it this year.


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Kris, that's what I was reading. It looks almost too good to be true, so I was hoping someone else had experience with it. Also, I have no idea of the dosage for goats. I would love to be able to knock out coccidia with one dose, reliably.

Here is the website I found, it appears to be in the US, at least it is a .com, not a .au?
Baycox 200ml 5% Toltrazuril


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

Just noticed they also have injectable B12, which seems to be getting harder to find around here lately. Hmm...


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

JBarG recommended this product to me. So I know she has experience with it. It is kinda expensive though if you have a small herd. I wish it came in a smaller bottle. I'm sure she will chime in when she gets a chance


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I hope she chimes in with dosage!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeah I'd be interested too. The main reason we use a feed through and not 'normal' preventatives with dam raised is because they have to be caught 5 days in a row - yeah right! I'd totally be interested!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Found this - dose rate used (very bottom left of last page) is 16ml per 20kg (44lbs). Seems like a fairly high dose rate. Brand name was Baycos.

http://boergoat.une.edu.au/technical articles/issue7_coccidiosis.pdf

It talks about trials done using 20mgs/kg orally.

Here is what I found available for sale: http://www.horseprerace.com/toltrazuril-200ml-p-29.html

As a 5% solution, it's 50mg/ml concentrate. Each ml would treat 5.5lbs of goat... I think I'm going to cost it out per kid for both this stuff and dimethox 40%.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Ok, did the math. Baycox is cheaper than 40% dimethox per kid, at the dose of 20mg/kg once every 3 weeks. 

If a kid is born 8lbs and grows 10lbs between each treatment (3 weeks), he will be 58lbs by the 5th treatment. This will require 114.6ml of dimethox 40%. It only takes 37.2ml of Baycox. At $.10 per ml of dimethox, this comes to 11.46 per kid. At $.25 per ml of baycox, it is only 9.30 per kid. 

Cheaper, better, easier...


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

mygoat said:


> As a 5% solution, it's 50mg/ml concentrate. Each ml would treat 5.5lbs of goat... I think I'm going to cost it out per kid for both this stuff and dimethox 40%.



that is the recommended dosage in the goat medicine book


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

mygoat said:


> Ok, did the math. Baycox is cheaper than 40% dimethox per kid, at the dose of 20mg/kg once every 3 weeks.
> 
> If a kid is born 8lbs and grows 10lbs between each treatment (3 weeks), he will be 58lbs by the 5th treatment. This will require 114.6ml of dimethox 40%. It only takes 37.2ml of Baycox. At $.10 per ml of dimethox, this comes to 11.46 per kid. At $.25 per ml of baycox, it is only 9.30 per kid.
> 
> Cheaper, better, easier...


the correct dosage for di-methox is 1cc per 10 pound body weight
so a 58 pound kid would get 6cc here


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I was figuring 40% dimethox doses as day one : 1cc per 5lbs, days 2-5 : 1cc per 10lbs. That's the prevention regimen reccomended on dairygoatinfo, and I assumed that's what *most* people use. 

So, a 58lb kid gets 11.6cc day one, 5.8cc days 2-5. Total, thats 34.8ml. 

If you just did 1cc per 10lbs all 5 days for 4 treatment cycles through the life of the kid, that would be 95cc, costing you 9.50 per kid.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

mygoat said:


> I was figuring 40% dimethox doses as day one : 1cc per 5lbs, days 2-5 : 1cc per 10lbs. That's the prevention regimen reccomended on dairygoatinfo, and I assumed that's what *most* people use.
> 
> So, a 58lb kid gets 11.6cc day one, 5.8cc days 2-5. Total, thats 34.8ml.
> 
> If you just did 1cc per 10lbs all 5 days, that would be 95cc, costing you 9.50 per kid.



donna i think your math is wrong. even if you double the dose and give 2cc per ten pounds, this would still be around 12 cc per day for five days that comes up to be 60cc per round.
btw, i never used that much with my kids. the only problem i had with di-methox was when i needed it it was on back order. 

could you please explain how you come up with your number?

( still getting sick? hope not  )


----------



## Govero Farms (Apr 27, 2011)

I use goat aid and it is same as baycox. The price is 42 dollars at my vets office. They cannot ship to u and they said I can buy from them and ship it to you guys.. 

I give 1 cc per 10 lbs. Yes it does work. Yes it does kill all in once. I do it every 3 weeks. But SOMETIMES you have to give twice. But it didnt happen here at all. I love it.


----------



## birdiegirl (Nov 18, 2005)

I use Baycox for all my goat kids and for my puppies. The dosage I use is 1 cc per 5 pounds. I order my baycox from Injectable Vitamins, Supplements, and Amino Acid Compounds
I give one dose every 3 weeks.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Ahhhh, Toltrazuril is the non-Brand name. Thanks birdiegirl!


----------



## birdiegirl (Nov 18, 2005)

Ah sorry, I forgot to add that important detail! LOL


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

susanne said:


> donna i think your math is wrong. even if you double the dose and give 2cc per ten pounds, this would still be around 12 cc per day for five days that comes up to be 60cc per round.
> btw, i never used that much with my kids. the only problem i had with di-methox was when i needed it it was on back order.
> 
> could you please explain how you come up with your number?
> ...


Yes, I'm a little sick. And finals are next week. Blegh. 

But I'm giving 114.6ml total over the course of the goat's growth, not JUST medicating them at 5 months old. It's 5 prevention rounds total. Essentially the number is the total amount used per goat (approx) to get them to 4 months of age.

As stated, at birth an average kid is 8lbs. Then assuming 10lbs growth in 3 weeks (yes that's a bit ambitious but math is easy), it will be 18lbs by 3 weeks old and first treatent. This 18lb kid will get 10.8ml over a 5 day treatment. At 6 weeks old a 28lb kid will get 17ml over course of 5 day treatment. At 9 weeks, a 38lb kid will get 23ml. 12 weeks, 48lbs, 29mls. 15 weeks, 58lbs, 34.8ml. 

Add up all the doses and to get a kid on regular prevention until 4 months old (I'd probably stop when the kid was 48lbs to be honest), it takes 114.6ml per kid.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

mygoat said:


> Yes, I'm a little sick. And finals are next week. Blegh.
> 
> But I'm giving 114.6ml total over the course of the goat's growth, not JUST medicating them at 5 months old. It's 5 prevention rounds total. Essentially the number is the total amount used per goat (approx) to get them to 4 months of age.
> 
> ...




i see, 
i knew you are a smart girl donna 
i hope you feel better for your finals


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

toltrazuril dosage

Here's another link I didn't see here. It appears you have this all worked out. 

Dona, I, too came to the conclusion that it is easier and cheaper in the long run. 

Also, they suck out of the syringe...they love it. There is no need to disguise the taste.


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the great responses guys! I think I am going to see how much it would be for shipping and try a bottle. Sounds so much easier than Sulmet.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

JBarGFarmKeeper said:


> toltrazuril dosage
> 
> Here's another link I didn't see here. It appears you have this all worked out.
> 
> ...


so true. must be better then candy.
nothing get spilled


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

I think you all have sold me on it, too - is the one site the only one anyone knows of to purchase it?


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

Creamers said:


> I think you all have sold me on it, too - is the one site the only one anyone knows of to purchase it?


Yes, the horseprerace.com. It is the only one. It is actually a Canadian site...I believe.


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

Double post...duh


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

It just concerned me - I've bought from some overseas sites and been sorely disappointed. So some of you have ordered from there and been pleased?


----------

